# Is this fin rot, or just a cut dorsal fin on my Juruopari?



## CoolHandLu (Mar 14, 2007)

Just noticed this damaged dorsal on one of my Satanoperca's. Everyone else in this 75g tank is perfect, water quality is great, nothing seems to be amiss. Any ideas?










This is another pic, with the fin of my other Satanoperca below:









Thanks!
Brian


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I was an avid community cichlid keeper before going marine and i've had my share of Jurapari sp. over the years. As to the question, i don't think this is fin rot. It has the potential to become infected, so watch it closely, but otherwise i would not worry to much about the fin damage.

I am a little concerned with the shape of the stomach on both fish pictured. How long have you owned these Jurapari? It could be the camera angle, but it doesn't appear that they have been eating well.


----------



## CoolHandLu (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback Pasfur. Now that you mention it, his stomach DOES look concave in that pic. I assume that is what you are referring to in the pic? 

I've had these two Jurapari for close to a year now. Behavior wise, both of these fish seem to have plenty of energy and seem to act fine. I feed the tank a mixture of spirolina flakes, shrimp pellets and bloodworms. I'll have to take a closer look tonight when I get home from work to see if in deed his stomach looks "sucked in". I will say that the Leporinus have gotten noticably bigger in the last 3 months or so and may be grabbing the majority of the food - again, I'm gonna take a closer look tonight and make sure both these guys are getting their fair share during their evening meal.
Thanks for the heads up!
Brian


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Pasfur said:


> I was an avid community cichlid keeper before going marine and i've had my share of Jurapari sp. over the years.


{edit: I am a believer in the correct use of scientific names to avoid confusion. I intended to state that I have kept my share of Geophagus sp. over the years, including Jurapari. Yes, you all now think i am a complete freak, but after a few years keeping marines you start to understand why it is important. I just couldn't ignore this without a correction.} :roll:


----------

